# Transport After PCD



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,

Ordering my first BMW, planning on doing a ED/PCD. Question on the PCD, I understand BMW will only transport the car to the selling dealer (for a fee) after delivery. In my case the selling dealer is a long distance away. Has anyone used a transport company to deliver their car home after PCD? I may want to do this due to travel plans and also wanting to clear bra the car before a long distance drive. If so any references would be appreciated.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

I have never done so, nor have I read about anyone doing it. There's a lot of risk to it imo. The transport company should be real good to take care of a new bimmer and for that they may charge a lotta money.... is money a problem for you? Where are you located? West Coast? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Crzy'boutBimmer said:


> I have never done so, nor have I read about anyone doing it. There's a lot of risk to it imo. The transport company should be real good to take care of a new bimmer and for that they may charge a lotta money.... is money a problem for you? Where are you located? West Coast?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


I'm in Florida. About 450 miles to PCD for me. Just thinking of my options. I may also consider staying a extra day and getting clear bra done in Greenville, and them driving home. Just looking at my options. I ordered from a South FL dealer due to the great ED pricing and I'm in N. Florida. I also wonder if they will deliver to a local dealer if I didn't get it from them?


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

From what I understand, BMW PC will not handle nor assist in any form delivery going out of the PC, except for the price quote . So from finding a delivery company, to coordinating the pick point, to coordinating the drop off point, you would need to be there. So you would need to be present when they pick up the car and you need to coordinate with whichever local dealer that they are expecting your car to be delivered.


Im a bit confused with the clear bra situation. I would understand if you want to put the clear bra on in SC if you are going to drive it back to FL. But if you are planning on having it delivered, then why dont you have the clear bra installed once its in FL? It might even make things more complicated if you're diving your car off the PC's lot to have the clear bra installed then bring it back in for it to be picked up by a delivery company


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> I'm in Florida. About 450 miles to PCD for me. Just thinking of my options. I may also consider staying a extra day and getting clear bra done in Greenville, and them driving home. Just looking at my options. I ordered from a South FL dealer due to the great ED pricing and I'm in N. Florida. I also wonder if they will deliver to a local dealer if I didn't get it from them?


I would say you could just have a nice drive from PC to your home. Bmw won't be touching the car after you take delivery. Its all on you. The trucking company, insurance, etc.. Drive will be awesome.. you dont mind staying another day.. why dont you take your time and break up the drive?

Getting the car to a local dealer is an option if you dont want to do PCD. In which case you may do a Courtesy delivery - where a local dealer may let you pick up your car at their dealership instead of the dealer you bought from. But in this option, its your local dealer's discretion to agree to it. And it will need your dealer to make arrangements and give money to transport the car from PC/VPC to your local dealer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> From what I understand, BMW PC will not handle nor assist in any form delivery going out of the PC, except for the price quote . So from finding a delivery company, to coordinating the pick point, to coordinating the drop off point, you would need to be there. So you would need to be present when they pick up the car and you need to coordinate with whichever local dealer that they are expecting your car to be delivered.
> 
> Im a bit confused with the clear bra situation. I would understand if you want to put the clear bra on in SC if you are going to drive it back to FL. But if you are planning on having it delivered, then why dont you have the clear bra installed once its in FL? It might even make things more complicated if you're diving your car off the PC's lot to have the clear bra installed then bring it back in for it to be picked up by a delivery company


No, actually my thinking is make a appointment in advance at the closest 3m clear bra installer ( Extreme colors in Greenville about 14mi away from the PC) and stay a second night at the hotel on my dime, and have the bra install done next morning after delivery then drive home to FL. Probably the easiest way. Bottom line I just don't want to risk stone chips ect on a brand new 650 on the 450mi drive home.


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

mrjoed2 said:


> No, actually my thinking is make a appointment in advance at the closest 3m clear bra installer ( Extreme colors in Greenville about 14mi away from the PC) and stay a second night at the hotel on my dime, and have the bra install done next morning after delivery then drive home to FL. Probably the easiest way. Bottom line I just don't want to risk stone chips ect on a brand new 650 on the 450mi drive home.


I just wanna share that I kinda had the same issue. One of the reasons why I was having hesitation on taking the PCD was because of the drive back...all the way to MI. And I was hoping to have the paint protection film installed before I drive it off the dealers lot.

In the end, everyone here convinced my to take the PCD. So Im taking the delivery on Oct 17th, Extreme color will also install the PPF after the PCD, then Im driving the following day all the way to MI, taking the back road to break in the car

When's your PCD? let us know how extreme colors did


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> I just wanna share that I kinda had the same issue. One of the reasons why I was having hesitation on taking the PCD was because of the drive back...all the way to MI. And I was hoping to have the paint protection film installed before I drive it off the dealers lot.
> 
> In the end, everyone here convinced my to take the PCD. So Im taking the delivery on Oct 17th, Extreme color will also install the PPF after the PCD, then Im driving the following day all the way to MI, taking the back road to break in the car
> 
> When's your PCD? let us know how extreme colors did


You will be first. I just placed my ED order and thinking ahead. Won't get PCD delivery until end of January. Curious, how much did Extreme colors quote you and how long should it take to install? We are actually thinking EXACTLY the same.


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

mrjoed2 said:


> You will be first. I just placed my ED order and thinking ahead. Won't get PCD delivery until end of January. Curious, how much did Extreme colors quote you and how long should it take to install? We are actually thinking EXACTLY the same.


This is for an '14 X1 M Sport

We havent finalized the prize but here's their MSRP

Hood, fender, and mirror kit (bikini cut): 540
Bumper Kit: 240

on top of that, Im planning on doing some custom film on the area behind the wheels since the OEM mud flaps are not built for the M Sport trim...we'll see if it will work according to plan

Final prize will boil down to what you're getting..the more you get the more discount you can ask

For the schedule, they would need a whole day to do both. Doug (the one who will install the PPF) and I actually worked on a plan and that is I'll bring the car that afternoon, after the PCD, and they can take me back to the hotel for the night then they'll pick me up the following morning and everything should be done before noon

I'll refer you to him if he did a great job :thumbup:


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> This is for an '14 X1 M Sport
> 
> We havent finalized the prize but here's their MSRP
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan. Please do let me know how happy you are with the job. He is definitely the closest authorized dealer.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Drove from PC to Maryland after PCD in 2013 X5 last year - longer drive then to Fla. No problems. I just made sure satellite radio was working. Would not trust brand new vehicle to a shipper. You would have to make sure shipper arrives at the end of PCD and you're home when vehicle delivered.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

BenF12400 said:


> Drove from PC to Maryland after PCD in 2013 X5 last year - longer drive then to Fla. No problems. I just made sure satellite radio was working. Would not trust brand new vehicle to a shipper. You would have to make sure shipper arrives at the end of PCD and you're home when vehicle delivered.


I agree, driving it home is best option. No coordination needed after PCD. I am doing the clear bra for sure - it only takes one big rig throwing up debris on a 350 mile trip.............


----------



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Another option beside clear bra is to use blue painter tape on your bumper. that way you can have the clear bra done a local shop. Easier to fix issues if it comes up later down the road.


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

mrjoed2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ordering my first BMW, planning on doing a ED/PCD. Question on the PCD, I understand BMW will only transport the car to the selling dealer (for a fee) after delivery. In my case the selling dealer is a long distance away. Has anyone used a transport company to deliver their car home after PCD? I may want to do this due to travel plans and also wanting to clear bra the car before a long distance drive. If so any references would be appreciated.


This really discourages people west of maybe Kansas City from buying by PCD.


----------

